# Length of outfit



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

My friends motorhome is 6 metres and with the trailer on it is 10 metres. Is there any kind of markerboard they need to put on the trailer while touring Spain and Portugal. Many thanks Suzanne x


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are over that with the Discovery and 6-wheel trailer, I am pretty sure you're below the limit for such things, and in any event they are for commercial vehicles over 7.5 tons GVW.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...cuity-marking-requirements-goods-vehicles.pdf

Peter


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Trailer*

You are fine if nothing overhangs at the rear of your Trailer.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

12 metres is the start point for Spain.

Our Mercedes and trailer would be 15metres so we would probably get a set anyway.

Peter


----------

